# New ones of Tacoma



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Seeing Sunshinewolf's recent pics of Pyro reminded me that I wanted to upload some new pics of Tacoma too.  DF is getting taken over by woofers 





































He's getting soooo big. Hope you guys enjoyed!


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

Oh my doG he is gorgeous. :jaw:


----------



## tskoffina (Jul 23, 2010)

He's so beautiful. I love looking at pics of them. That last pic is great, like right up in the camera.


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

Wow he's one of the wolfiest woofers I've seen (2nd pic)! My goodness he's ginormous! and oh so gorgeous!


----------



## Deron_dog (Feb 21, 2009)

Oh Nekomi he is absoulutly STUNNING!!!


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

What a pretty boy -- how's he meshing with the rest of the canine family?


----------



## Sunshinewolf (Oct 3, 2010)

Great pictures, great looking boy!


----------



## HLundberg (Oct 7, 2010)

What a beautiful dog <3


----------



## Tavi (May 21, 2010)

Oh no that can't be Tacoma! He's so big! And so fluffy!! Awww he looks wonderful of course...but where's our puppy gone!? Hehehe


----------



## SOKAIBA (Aug 17, 2010)

He is picture perfect. WOW! I need a farm so I can have more dogs.


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

Wow!!! Stunning!!!

What a beautiful creature.


----------



## winniec777 (Apr 20, 2008)

Good gravy he's huge! Those legs go on for MILES.


----------



## Active Dog (Jan 18, 2010)

Wow he is amazing, I don't think words can express how handsome he is! You are a lucky person to be able to take care of such beautiful creatures =)


----------



## CrazyDog (Oct 16, 2007)

All I can say is WOW!!!!! He is STUNNING!!!!!! He has grown HUGE and is very Wolfie looking! What a gorgeous animal!


----------



## BrittanieJo (Sep 23, 2010)

What a gorgeous dog! He's part wolf I take it? or completely wolf? Our neighbors in Canada have a wolf-mix and he's the cutest guy in the world. Very sweet too.


----------



## stacey101 (Sep 20, 2010)

Wow ! He is stunning ! Is he full wolf?


----------



## LittleFr0g (Jun 11, 2007)

LOVE that last shot! He's such a gorgeous boy!


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

I feel so guilty...like I'm cheating on Jasper but oh my goodness, I am in love! There is just something that is so beautiful about a wolf...they are so different than any dog could ever hope to be. The second photo is so primal looking. And that last shot is perfect. I am so jealous...I'm going to start stalking you if you aren't careful. Be glad I don't know where you live!!!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Ooops! Somehow I missed all these replies!



> What a pretty boy -- how's he meshing with the rest of the canine family?


He is just about the most dog-friendly boy you'll ever meet! He is very submissive and just rolls right over licking and wagging whenever another dog comes up to him - even strange dogs. He is just a huge baby.  He genuinely likes and gets along with everyone, and is very laid-back. More than once now, Willow has done a flying leap off the doghouse and landed on his back while playing/chasing - NO reaction from him whatsoever. He is extremely polite.



> Oh no that can't be Tacoma! He's so big! And so fluffy!! Awww he looks wonderful of course...but where's our puppy gone!? Hehehe


I know! I didn't realize how puppy-ish he looked until I went back and looked at the old photos.



> He's part wolf I take it? or completely wolf?


Part-wolf. Not sure exactly how much, but it's up there! Definitely more than half.



> I feel so guilty...like I'm cheating on Jasper but oh my goodness, I am in love!


Don't feel guilty! Jasper is doing AMAZING where he is. Look how chubby he is now, and he has volunteers to love on him all the time:

(Jess here on DF took these photos at a recent volunteer cleanup day, and I hope she doesn't mind if I repost them!)


----------



## RaeganW (Jul 14, 2009)

I had no idea you had placed Jasper! Soooo happy to know he's doing well, that has to be a huge load off your and his shoulders.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks Nek, for the pictures of Jazz. He IS a chubby boy. He was so skinny before. He was obviously more stressed than you let any of us know. I love the one of him getting a belly rub. I know it has to make you feel better knowing how happy he is...and that was the ultimate goal. For that handsome boy to be happy...ya done good girl!

Now I don't feel like I'm cheating on him...


----------



## Staffordshire (Jul 31, 2010)

So handsome and regal!


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

nekomi said:


> (Jess here on DF took these photos at a recent volunteer cleanup day, and I hope she doesn't mind if I repost them!)


Glad you posted 'em! I was going to, but I was going to wait and ask you, first.  Here's Jazz, mid-rub:


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I'm glad Jazz is doing so well! He's looking like he's in really good shape and really happy too!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> He was so skinny before. He was obviously more stressed than you let any of us know.


Alpha, I knew he was stressed and tried to communicate that on DF, but even I didn't realize how unhappy he was until I see photos of him now. When he was here, he was always a hard keeper because he is such a pacer (Jess, is he still pacing a lot at HW?) so I never really knew if it was his genetics, stress, or a combo of both. 

I am just SO happy that he is happy and comfortable where he is! I still struggle with guilt sometimes, but I have to remind myself that if it weren't for pulling him from that pound and having him here, he wouldn't even be alive. Sometimes things don't go as planned but I think it turned out for the best for Jasper. 

I definitely still miss him. He is such a goofball.


----------



## JessRU09 (Aug 25, 2008)

nekomi said:


> (Jess, is he still pacing a lot at HW?)


He does pace a bit, but usually when something exciting is going on, and he'll settle when things quiet down. During the clean-up event, he was very excited with all the volunteers around, and did a lot of galloping through his enclosure. I wouldn't even describe it as pacing -- he wasn't stressed, just very energetic and excited. Eventually they started working on his enclosure's gate and fence, so he was put into a smaller pen with another woofer (a male, too!). They calmed down right away and took a nap, which I was very happy to see.

On the days I was working on the HWF website, I watched Jasper from Mike's back window the whole time. There was no one else around, so I got to observe him without the volunteers or even Mike there. It was pretty much the same thing -- when the woofers heard something (maybe a passing car down on the road, or an animal outside the enclosures), they'd all get excited. Jazz would dash around his enclosure, tail up and happy -- it looked more like releasing energy than stressed out pacing. After a little while he'd settle down and either do some howling, or just nap. 

So all in all, I think he's a lot more relaxed and fitting in quite well at the farm!


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Jess, thank you!  I am SO happy to hear that he is so much more relaxed. It's really impossible to say why he was so stressed by my males here, and not the HW woofers, but who knows what goes on in a dogs' (let alone wolfdogs') mind sometimes? It's puzzling but all I care about is that he's happy.

I know it was the right decision.


----------



## alphadoginthehouse (Jun 7, 2008)

nekomi said:


> Alpha, I knew he was stressed and tried to communicate that on DF, but even I didn't realize how unhappy he was until I see photos of him now. When he was here, he was always a hard keeper because he is such a pacer (Jess, is he still pacing a lot at HW?) so I never really knew if it was his genetics, stress, or a combo of both.
> 
> I am just SO happy that he is happy and comfortable where he is! I still struggle with guilt sometimes, but I have to remind myself that if it weren't for pulling him from that pound and having him here, he wouldn't even be alive. Sometimes things don't go as planned but I think it turned out for the best for Jasper.
> 
> I definitely still miss him. He is such a goofball.


I didn't mean to sound snarky. I know I didn't understand how difficult it is to have a woofer...but seeing the "before" and "after" pictures, it helps. 

Now you have Tacoma to nurture and you are doing a great job with him! He is so handsome...


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

> I didn't mean to sound snarky. I know I didn't understand how difficult it is to have a woofer...but seeing the "before" and "after" pictures, it helps.


Oh hey, no worries Alpha, I didn't think you sounded snarky at all.  Sorry if I came across that way!


----------

